# gravel grinder races?



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

any of these type rides/races in Tx? not as epic as trans-iowa but am looking to get into the sport. 100k/100 miler. 6/12/24 hr. hopefully a bit later in the yr when the heat isn't so oppressive. thanks


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

sure, check www.spinistry.com there's one coming up in August... full moon 100k at night.


----------



## runningdud (Mar 17, 2005)

a big shout out to Kevin and the guys at Spinistry for putting on a great event. my first gravel grinder, well worth the 5 hr drive up from Houston. relatively moderate temps, beautiful sunset on one side of road and full moon rising on the other. thanks for your efforts!
how does one go about finding interconnecting gravel roads? i'd like to at least help organize a similar event between Houston and Austin. Website or app that facilitates this or is it just plain ole putting in miles, either 4 or 2 wheels to come up with a route? anyone in houston who wants to help, contact me.
thanks again Spinistry crew.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

runningdud said:


> ...
> how does one go about finding interconnecting gravel roads?


buy this and study it closely

https://www.universalmap.com/pc-7925-555-roads-of-texas-atlas.aspx


----------

